# Got RAOK'ed this morning...



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

And it couldn't have come at a better time.....

Well, we had to put our beloved 15 year old Dalmation to sleep yesterday... My wife and I are really torn up.. She was going down hill the last few months but Sunday paralysis set in and by Monday morning she couldn't stand.. I called the vet and made an appointment for Tuesday afternoon... For two days and nights we took turns setting with her, trying to keep her calm. And yesterday we took her in... Was the hardest thing I've ever done... But it had to be done and we both knew that... So now the house feels really empty but were coping....

This morning on the way to work I stopped at Sheetz... to get a large diet coke.. (yeah I know I'm quitting but not today!!) and there was this lady standing there and she put Mt Dew by mistake in her pepsi so I said "umm.. bet that would taste good"... and we struck up a conversation and headed to the checkout... So as I was checking out at one register and she at the other, I handed them my "Fizz City" card to punch (buy 5 get 1 free!!) and the lady says..... "I forgot mine so put my punch on his card".... Now that was so sweet and really made me feel better because she could have just gotten another card..... I'm used to handing out RAOK's from time to time but have not received on in front of the giver till now....... and it made my day.... Week,,,,, Month....

I miss our dog....


----------



## magosienne (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, sad for your dog Karren !



It was a nice gesture from that lady, it's funny how a little thing can make you feel better.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Karren I'm so sorry to hear about your dog! I didn't know how easy it was to get attached to a pet til we got our dogs so I can understand. I'm glad someone was able to cheer you up if only for a small bit.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh god, Karren! I'm so sorry to hear this!! I can't even imagine. I'm heartbroken just thinking about it. At least you know she had a wonderful home and the poeple she loved around her when she needed them the most. I hope you and your wife feel better soon.

RAOKs are funny. The smallest things can make our day. You've inspired me to make a bigger effort to do nice things for others.

Hugs. &lt;3


----------



## McRubel (Apr 22, 2009)

Karren, I'm getting teary-eyed just hearing about your dog. I've been in that position before and it's never easy. 15 years is a good, long life but I know that it never seems long enough.



That was such a sweet gesture from a stranger and sometimes even the smallest things can make the biggest difference.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww... I'm so sorry Karren. Losing a pet is terrible... I don't want to even think about it happening to my Sammy but it obviously will someday.



It's too sad...

::hugs:::


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry for the lose of your dog Karren.

Ok, I'm gonna ask - what's an RAOK?


----------



## Andi (Apr 22, 2009)

I can so relate. We had to put our cat to sleep like 3 weeks ago and I felt like I lost one of my best friends.

Dalmatians are such beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww Karren, I am so sorry



I know how painful it is to have to put down a dog you have had for such a long time. It's losing a member of your family. What that lady did was so nice, it's great how sometimes the littlest things can make your day.

Caroyln - a RAOK is a random act of kindness


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry Karren. It's good to have experiences like this at the low points in our lives, to remind us that there are good people and good things out there.

At least she's no longer suffering.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Losing a dog is really hard. I am sure she had a great Dalmation life and loved you very much.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 23, 2009)

Karren I'm sorry for your loss! It hurts so deeply when you lose a pet.





I'm also happy you got such a nice RAOK when you were feeling down. Talk about a much needed boost.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry Karren



When I had to put Maggie, my Collie + Retriver mix down, it was the hardest thing to do. But just know that now the suffering is over and she is in a better place.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your dog. I had to put down my cat last summer, and I was a wreck for weeks after. Let yourself mourn and remind yourself that you did the right thing.


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks!! It's still hard to talk about and it's really kind of lonley around the house..... but yesterday we got a sympathy card from the Vet which was really sweet...


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

awwww Karren.....sorry to bring this up again but I just love RAOK's....

Sorry about your doggie =( Have you gotten another one?

As another poster said, RAOK's just seem to come at the right time...I try to give them lavishly.....you just never know how profoundly a simple act of kindness can affect a person...and your testimony was an apt example here.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sorry about you losing your doggie but it's really nice that the lady took the time to be sweet. YAY for your vet sending a card.


----------

